
The Final Nail In The Windows Coffin - tysont
http://www.etherealbits.com/2013/05/the-final-nail-in-the-windows-coffin/
======
mooism2
I remember stories like this from previous Windows releases.

The narrative goes something like this:

1\. Geek decides to install/upgrade to newest version of Windows for some
reason.

2\. Geek encounters many technical roadbumps in doing so.

3\. Geek discovers that once installed, newest version of Windows has
$major_user_interface_drawback (no start button / is slow / looks designed for
children / etc).

4\. Geek concludes that the masses will reject this version of Windows (and
perhaps adopt $Linux_distro_of_choice instead).

This fails to account for:

a. The increased likelihood that a geek's PC (-v- a non-geek's PC) will
encounter problems upgrading Windows due to

a.i. having another OS installed (dual booting);

a.ii. having relatively esoteric hardware installed.

b. The vast number of Windows installs out there; and thus the relatively high
number of failed installs/upgrades that can occur based on a low failure rate.

c. As geeks we are relatively likely to hear about problems other geeks are
having.

Tldr: this is not the sort of anecdotal evidence that will persuade me Windows
is dying.

(Am I saying that there are no problems with Windows 8? Or that Windows is
categorically NOT dying and NOT being superseded? No. But the linked blog post
is not terribly relevant to that debate.)

------
chaetodon
It seems that in the end the install was performed on a system where no Ubuntu
disks were present (Ubuntu disk was removed). If true, the whole dualboot
discussion is moot. Personally I also encountered registration hell. After
some time trying to get it working I just quit on windows and installed Fedora
without dual boot on the new system. No windows (XP) traces were left. And
everyone (at least in my home) lived happily ever after.

